# Where is my IAC valve in my Golf? PHOTO



## Slowhare (Jun 5, 2008)

OK, Ive read on this forum that my 97 Golf, has no IAC valve. Well the Parts store tells me I do. And the Damn check engine light on my car still isnt gone after I have taken off and cleaned the Throttle body. so here is a photo of my Engine, with numbers to direct me to where the IAC valve is. And a photo of the part that the parts store wants to sell me.
Please help me out only 14 days left till NYS Inspection...


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

your parts store guy is wrong. You have no IAC valve, only OBDI motors do. All the idle stabilization takes place within the throttle body.


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

What is the exact code that comes up?


----------



## Slowhare (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: (FL 2.0L)*

theres 2 codes, P1582 and the other code is P0506.
Any other ideas, i could really use them. TB, has been removed and cleaned!!!!!


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: (Slowhare)*

How are the vacuum hoses, specifically to the fuel pressure regulator?
How clean are the injectors? Techron into a 1/4 full tank may go far.


----------



## Slowhare (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: (tryin2vw)*

I will check the hoses again, where exactly is the Fuel Pressure regulator? Look at the photo above and give me a number it near....
I will try just about anything right about now. The car is running really well since I cleaned the TB, I thought that the codes might go away by now, but haven't yet.


----------



## vw GTI FL (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Where is my IAC valve in my Golf? PHOTO (Slowhare)*

U have a OBD2 so your IAC is in thotlle body. Only OBD1 engines have a part that you are looking for


----------



## Michael Cahill (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Where is my IAC valve in my Golf? PHOTO (vw GTI FL)*

you need a new parts guy








that part is for an 84 jetta








On OBD2 motors, instead of IAC, you have a motorized throttle body, that controls idle.
theres a lil servo in there that controls airflow, and when it gets excessivly dirty in there, it cant function properly. (cant control idle) 
Therefore giving you thos codes.
P0506, Idle Control System RPM Lower than Expected
P1582, Idle Adaptation at Limit 
therefore, it needs to be removed and cleaned out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (or cleaned on the car, either way works)
Happy reading: http://faculty.ccp.edu/faculty...x.htm
That'l tell ya all ya need to know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Michael Cahill at 7:21 PM 9-17-2009_


----------



## jorge r (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Where is my IAC valve in my Golf? PHOTO (Slowhare)*

The fuel pressure regulator is the disc on the fuel rail below the 5. The valve shown is for a 1984cc engine or a 2.0, not for a 1984.
Funny how they use this obd1 valve on a 1997 engine, probably Canadian information. The ICV usually makes noise when the ignition key is switched to on.


----------



## Michael Cahill (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: (Slowhare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slowhare* »_TB, has been removed and cleaned!!!!!

I didn't see this part.
Well how well was it cleaned?
and was a TBA performed afterwards? (or the batery removed)


----------



## Slowhare (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: (Michael Cahill)*

All Set, Car inspected and passed. The light went out after I ran a whole bottle of Lucas injector cleaner in about 1/3 tank of fuel. Car Runs great now. So cleaning the TB and Running the Lucas helped out enough to clear codes. 
Thanks for everyones help. Til' next time....


----------

